Ask HN: Does disabling cookies save battery? - ushakov
======
aurizon
Disabling them can waste time as you get to the portal and have to progress
through pages to your landing page. Cookies are supposed to take you there by
recalling where you left off. Misuse of cookies? yes, lots of thangs...
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Misuse+of+cookies&oq=Misuse+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Misuse+of+cookies&oq=Misuse+of+cookies&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

------
LinuxBender
Not likely. More useful would be researching the advanced power management
capabilities of your device (BIOS / Firmware settings, OS settings)

Blocking ads and other 3rd party content can reduce power consumption a
little, as well as save bandwidth if you are on a metered data plan. Closing
all apps not in use rather than letting them idle in the background can also
reduce power consumption a little bit.

------
helph67
I'm using an extension with FF which claims to reduce the number of requests
the browser makes for `extra' files and reduces your online tracking. Might be
useful?

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/decentraleyes...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/decentraleyes/)

------
phillipseamore
If so, it would be such a minuscule amount that it simply doesn't matter.

------
verdverm
Blocking ads and trackers certainly does, probably 2X time on a full charge

